# Fresh out of the shower



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Some pics after a nice wash/wax strip, clay bar and waxing.. 6 hours later :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> 6 hours later :thumbup:


How do the shoulders feel?  Looks nice. Any FULL sized pictures?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

GaH!!! So BriGHt\!!1!1! CanT Type!1 11 GaH!
 
Ahh, much better, Very nice... and holy crap that's a shiny car. haha


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimpp said:


> How do the shoulders feel?  Looks nice. Any FULL sized pictures?


 Not to bad actually... all that crap that you learn in middle school about stretching actually works.. Time to save up for a buffer! :thumbup:

I will work on the full pics. Nothing special but a 4x4.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Time to save up for a buffer! :thumbup:


Believe me....it's SOOOO much easier with the buffer!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Gimpp said:


> Believe me....it's SOOOO much easier with the buffer!! :thumbup:


no doubt. i detail my car every 2 weeks, and i just picked up a buffer, it takes way less time, and the results look better. but go for a 10" random orbital that uses the foam stick on pads, they are cheap, and reuseable


----------

